# 1941 Columbia -pre-war



## danilo1219 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello to all .. I have a 1941 Columbia  "geneva" I was told it was a pre-war bike the badge says "geneva" If anyone here has more information on this bike I will like to know . Thanks...


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

Have any pics?


----------

